# 7th Annual Northern Missouri Coyote Calling Contest



## moladihunter (Apr 8, 2010)

Just a month away


----------



## moladihunter (Apr 8, 2010)

If you are on Facebook, we have a group page there. I have started posting pictures of the door prizes that have started coming in.


----------

